# Pricing a trailer to sell



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, that is a very inventive use of space! Have never seen a bed high up like that in such a small tack area. 

I would take the bed platform out, or at least the mattress and call it a shelf. Reason being, would not want the buyer to get up there, fall and come back and sue. It is not designed for sleeping quarters. 

Everything else would leave in place. 

The new ones sell in the 20K range, so I would randomly figure 1k/year off new and price it at 14K see what happens. 

Or you could take it to a dealer and obtain the trade in value. Then add some $$ to that for retail pricing. Or just trade it in (simplest) 

Why do you want a different trailer?


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

There is a great FB group for Horse Trailers only and I see a lot of people from all over there buying trailers. One thing I have noticed is that trailers really do hold their value. My first stop would be the a dealer to see what kind of deal they would give me as a trade in. We have been casually looking as we plan to upgrade in 2 years (daughter gets out of college then) and have noted that our 2007 Titan is still selling used for about $800 - $1100 less than what we purchased it for years ago. Look at other sites and look for comparable trailers. FB has many horse trailer groups or equine groups specific to your area that are great resources.

Also look at Midway Trailer sales web page. They always have a good selection so you can compare


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes! I got pretty creative with my vertical space usage lol! Good point about sueing. I could even take bed out and put up more grid walls that I used to have in there.

I’ve decided I really want to get more space. I pretty much live out of my trailer (tack room wise) I really don’t keep anything in my barns actual tack room. So I just don’t have much space! I’ve super struggled with finding the best way to hold my saddles in such a small space. An extra foot would make such a big difference.

I don’t want a full on LQ trailer, not yet at least, maybe when I retire lol!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The site below _*has*_ your exact trailer listed...
You must register to see any further information, so that is on you...
_*https://horsetrailerbluebook.com/*_

Any upgrades, changes you've done should also be able to be figured for $$ value appreciation or deprecation.
Hope it gives you some better ideas of value.

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

You’re trailer, I think, would look very attractive to potential purchasers. It looks in good shape, it’s got a good colour combination and, absolutely best of all, it’s clean. 

When I bought my brand new trailer I did so because basically all the used ones were filthy that we could find — that gave me the perception that the trailer overall was not cared for or well maintained. I couldn’t believe people would try and sell a trailer looking like that🥺

With regard to your tack room, I think you might be better to strip everything out that was not factory original. I say this only because most horse folks have their own way of doing things and a blank canvas could be more enticing.

Good luck with both sale and purchase, evilamc.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

evilamc said:


> Yes! I got pretty creative with my vertical space usage lol! Good point about sueing. I could even take bed out and put up more grid walls that I used to have in there.
> 
> I’ve decided I really want to get more space. I pretty much live out of my trailer (tack room wise) I really don’t keep anything in my barns actual tack room. So I just don’t have much space! I’ve super struggled with finding the best way to hold my saddles in such a small space. An extra foot would make such a big difference.
> 
> I don’t want a full on LQ trailer, not yet at least, maybe when I retire lol!


Doesn't the trailer have a rear tack? I thought that was standard on those trailers. 

Rear tack/saddle storage is very popular with trail riders, not so much with the show folks, IME


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I custom ordered it without the rear tack to save money, whoops! I hate tear tacks so I didn’t want to deal with one. I’m sure that doesn’t help resale since some people love them.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Fwiw, I did not want a rear tack when getting my next trailer (and my new one doesn’t have one). I don’t think the lack of it will be much, if any, of an obstacle to successful resale.

One thing I thought about, if you don’t mind me saying evilamc, you had mentioned a desire to keep most of your tack in the trailer all the time. If you do that you’re creating extra weight that needs to be dealt with by both truck and trailer plus (and I sincerely hope this does not happen) there may be a greater chance of loss of tack through theft of trailer or travel mishap. You’ve accumulated a nice stash of things so I can’t imagine those will be cheap to replace.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Chevaux said:


> Fwiw, I did not want a rear tack when getting my next trailer (and my new one doesn’t have one). I don’t think the lack of it will be much, if any, of an obstacle to successful resale.
> 
> One thing I thought about, if you don’t mind me saying evilamc, you had mentioned a desire to keep most of your tack in the trailer all the time. If you do that you’re creating extra weight that needs to be dealt with by both truck and trailer plus (and I sincerely hope this does not happen) there may be a greater chance of loss of tack through theft of trailer or travel mishap. You’ve accumulated a nice stash of things so I can’t imagine those will be cheap to replace.


Valid points, I'd rather lose my stuff then deal with having it in my barn though. Maybe thats lazy/horrible but I'm completely uninterested in carting stuff back and forth since every time I ride I trailer. Just not worth the effort to me. Luckily I have an f250 so I'm not to worried about trailer weight, since next one will still be well under weight limits  It is something to think about but not something I'm willing to do haha!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I would not remove the bed! It is perfect the way it is. Many people want a unit that they can camp in. Yours is perfect. I would price it maybe $1000-$2000 less then new price. Most trailers don't depreciate much.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

What a cool set up you have!! I would be terrified of falling off that bed though! 

Personally, I would maybe remove the mattress, but leave the whole set up the way it is. It is pretty unique.

I hate rear tack as well - I bought my trailer b/c it has a mid-tack. It adds a LOT of extra towing length, but I love having the mid tack room. 

Up here, the 2 horse slant load trailers are pretty popular. That is a nice/lightweight trailer that is in great condition. I would figure you could ask $14-$16k for it. I would probably price it at your higher price point - if no bites then you can always lower it. 

I had a 2005 steel 3 horse slant load bumper pull. It was in OK shape, but older body style and I managed to get nearly $7k out of that sucker. I find that horse trailers do not depreciate like holiday trailers. 

Best of luck!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I think that I would leave it set up the way you have it. I would prefer that if I were looking for that type of trailer. 
If you are worried about law suites, put signage that says "This space not intended for sleeping" That's the manufacturer signage that was put in the gooseneck area of my trailer by the company that made it.


----------

